# Rehandle # 2



## ThEoRy

This time I completed the Misono Swedish Hankotsu I got from Salty quite a while back.

Look Ma! New shoes!!













Not perfect but nothing handmade will ever be. Yet still an improvement over the stock handle and I feel it came out better than the last one. So progress is good too right? Also, I was able to track the wood type down from Craig Stevens it's some beautiful elm burl that came out quite nicely. What do y'all think?


----------



## Dave Martell

I like it Rick, you're definitely making progress with big steps, keep it up!


----------



## stopbarking

I like the look of the handles. The liners remind me of Dave's re-handles. That's a lot of extra work to get in that contrast. Is that the same G-10? I hope to one day be able to do something like this. It looks like a great re-handle.


----------



## ThEoRy

Dave Martell said:


> I like it Rick, you're definitely making progress with big steps, keep it up!



AND... I'm keeping your rehandle list 1 shorter.. :lol2:


----------



## ThEoRy

stopbarking said:


> I like the look of the handles. The liners remind me of Dave's re-handles. That's a lot of extra work to get in that contrast. Is that the same G-10? I hope to one day be able to do something like this. It looks like a great re-handle.



I definitely studied Dave's handle to achieve the same liner look. Whether I actually executed it the same as him, I surely doubt it. I found out it's not G-10 but simply called "fiber" liner material from Jantz. Whatever that means. I just hope this puppy stays together now.


----------



## DevinT

Lookin good. One more step forward and there's no looking back. Knife making has no known cure.

Good luck

Hoss


----------



## ThEoRy

Thanks Hoss!!

Oh I almost forgot, I recorded the whole process so I can edit the footage for a video tutorial of sorts.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Interesting wood; works nicely on this knife.

So, what's next?


----------



## ThEoRy

Tojiro Yo-Deba. Then maaaaaybe wa.


----------



## sachem allison

great work Rick!


----------



## markenki

Looks great!


----------



## ThEoRy

Some Clearer pics of the pins.


----------



## HHH Knives

Awesome. Great job on the handle. And I love the burl choice. I scored a couple sets of this stuff and have not tried any of it yet. Thanks for sharing. Devin is right. Theres no known cure for the addiction!


----------



## stopbarking

ThEoRy said:


> Thanks Hoss!!
> 
> Oh I almost forgot, I recorded the whole process so I can edit the footage for a video tutorial of sorts.



Cannot wait to watch this. I can imagine it feels great to do it yourself.


----------



## chinacats

Great job and beautiful burl...I think I need some Elm Burl!


----------



## stereo.pete

Nice job Theory, maybe I missed it but what are you using to shape the handle?


----------



## miketayl0r

wow that's a stunner. bet it will look even better when its cutting up dead animals!


----------



## ThEoRy

stereo.pete said:


> Nice job Theory, maybe I missed it but what are you using to shape the handle?



Harbor Freight 1x30 for rough shaping then 400 grit to 12000 by hand.


----------



## Miles

Very nice!


----------



## apicius9

Cool, as I posted on your FB thread. Never had any elm burl like that, great piece of wood and a nice knife!

Stefan


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Great work. If you want to learn how to make sayas to complement your handles, I will be happy to help.


----------



## Ucmd

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Looks good Rick, that's a really nice piece of wood.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Thumbs up, dude! The mosaic pins and the heavy burl look wicked together.
Can I be first on your list? lol


----------



## don

Really nice. Can't wait to see the video too.


----------



## ThEoRy

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Great work. If you want to learn how to make sayas to complement your handles, I will be happy to help.



I'm going to take you up on that offer.


----------



## ThEoRy

Vid is up.

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/12057-Rehandle-Vid?p=204184#post204184


----------



## marc4pt0

Awesome! thanks for sharing this video and time!


----------

